# My non Golden dogs.



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Emma the Lab and Patches the Border Collie









Emma









Duck retriever!









Patches


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Great pics and beautiful dogs... Thanks for the share!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

They are beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

what a great team you have

both Emma & Patches are great representatives of their breeds

(if another female black Lab comes in our lives, I'm quite sure DH would name her Emma - he loves that name)


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

spruce said:


> what a great team you have
> 
> both Emma & Patches are great representatives of their breeds
> 
> (if another female black Lab comes in our lives, I'm quite sure DH would name her Emma - he loves that name)


We had such a hard time coming up with the right name for her! Emma Jo fits perfect.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

You must have many dogs... they are all beautiful


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Your Black lab looks like the proper breed representation that I imagine when I think of a lab. Then I see the shorter stockier labs in the ring? Is it more purpose breeding, or has this shifted in the last 20 or so years?

I grew up with black labs in the extended family. They where both very sweet, but very mischievous trouble makers if given enough free time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Emma and Patches are beautiful.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Emma and Patches are absolutely beautiful. Is Emma going to teach her future cousin to be a duck retriever? Great pictures. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma and Patches*

Emma and Patches are just beautiful.
In addition to our adopted 4 year old Male, Golden Retriever, Tucker, we have a 3 year old Male, Samoyed,named Tonka!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

So cute! Emma looks like she's daring someone to steal one of 'her' ducks


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Beautiful dogs! Thanks for sharing the pictures. We used to have Brittanies who would pose with the pheasant and ducks in the back of the truck like that.  I've had 3 goldens and none of them like to retrieve. Leo would walk up to a pheasant and pee on it. My ex-husband was not amused!


----------



## lynn0624rj (Mar 27, 2012)

You have some beautiful dogs!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Karen, I'm always so jealous of your doggies swimming in the pool! Both of my boys would have loved a pool to swim in!(Even though they had a lake at their disposal all summer!)


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

ScottyUSN said:


> Your Black lab looks like the proper breed representation that I imagine when I think of a lab. Then I see the shorter stockier labs in the ring? Is it more purpose breeding, or has this shifted in the last 20 or so years?
> 
> I grew up with black labs in the extended family. They where both very sweet, but very mischievous trouble makers if given enough free time.


There is always such a debate about this on the Labrador forum I am on. I too am not a fan at all of what the bench bred Labs look like today.
I have seen pictures of past winners in the 1930's that are what I think of when I picture a Lab. 









Ch.Bridget of Harpotts b. 1931

Click here to view the original image of 720x496px.









Mrs.P.G.A.Harvey's Ch.Abbess of Harpotts

Click here to view the original image of 720x506px.









Ch + F.T.Ch. Banchory Painter

Click here to view the original image of 720x492px.









Ch.Badgery Richard

Click here to view the original image of 720x581px.









Ch.Whatstandwell Coronet b 1951 
IMO the Labs in the show ring are not of standard, but it is becoming more and more the "standard" and the judges allow it.
I do not think those Labs could ever last as long as our Emma in the field without needing a break.
However I have never laid my hands on these show dogs nor ever seen them work in the field. 
There is one breeder on the forum I am on who continues with the "old time" Labs. I would love to get one of her pups.
There really is almost two different breeds inside the one breed. You have Field/American and Bench/English.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Emma and Patches are just beautiful.
> In addition to our adopted 4 year old Male, Golden Retriever, Tucker, we have a 3 year old Male, Samoyed,named Tonka!


Tonka is beautiful! Well they both are. LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fozziemom*

FozzieMom

I am so sorry, I never would want to make anyone jealous!
Just so you know, you are invited anytime!!
Just email me!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

solinvictus said:


> Emma and Patches are absolutely beautiful. Is Emma going to teach her future cousin to be a duck retriever? Great pictures. Thank you for sharing.


Yep we plan to take Hawkeye out and start training with him. Emma retrieves Dove, Duck, and Pheasant.
Actually when we were looking for a pup my bf said he wanted either a Golden or a Lab. I was saying Golden, but then he decided he didn't want to come home from hunts with a dog full of stickers. LOL


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great pictures! I agree, she looks like the perfect lab!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Here is our girl doing her thing! It is just amazing to watch a dog do something that they truly love. I am so proud of this dog. My bf trained her and didn't recieve any help. It is just so much instinct for them.


----------

